# Is a Wildlife Tech worth 600 bucks



## dhobbs59 (Jan 16, 2017)

I have been looking for a call to buy and my uncle uses Wildlife Technologies but I can't see spending $600 on a call unless you hunt all of the time. I'm leaning towards a Primos Alpha Dogg what do you guys think?


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Go with the Foxpro Shockwave for that price.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm bais due to having one.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd go FoxPro. Their service is second to none.


----------



## bugsanddaffy331 (Sep 21, 2015)

Icotec uses WT calls and is much cheaper.

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Welcome to PT dhobbs59.

The Primos calls I've got to try out in the last few seasons made me say bad words.

awprint:


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I would not be without my old WT. Go to the website and read my old testimonial!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

catcapper said:


> Welcome to PT dhobbs59.
> 
> The Primos calls I've got to try out in the last few seasons made me say bad words.
> 
> awprint:


 I SECOND THAT !!!


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Fox Pro all the way. Better sound selection, and honestly, the calls sound better and not "tinny". You won't regret a fox pro,


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Okay heres my years of calling with a WT KAS 2030. I cannot speak for the Mighty Atom but I can speak for the sounds.

Fact is the CS-24 is a knock off of the WT KAS-2030 design. However, FOX Pro can never knock off the sounds - only years of time & effort can overcome that disparity. When you buy a WT you get real sounds from real animals properly labled. How do I know this, I have spent many winter hours in a tent on the prarires and after months of hearing coyote sounds from the real animal you learn them by heart. No different than any good hound man can read his dogs and know exactly what they are doing.

Bill Martz the owner of WT calls is a blow hard but so what. No different than Professional Athletes, Donald Trump or Me! We tell it like is no fluff. And why not we all no our game and we know it well. Like I tell people forget the videos, and in the winter walk with me in your own moccasins, if you can keep up! Of which most cannot as I work yotes from 5:00 AM and I am done about an hour after dark when I locate. Do I hnt at night, nope I flesh and stretch yotes almost everyday until 9 to9:30PM. I let my traps work at night.

Why do I call on a trapline? To maximize profits its that simple. If I cut fresh track, see clump of hair on a fence that wasnt their the day before, find soft scat, or actuallysee yotes. 1 out of 2 sets, I can call them in.

Then I drag them for awhile leaving sent drain some of their urine and crap from the intestines at a new set. ( the rest of the urine if their is any gets drained on plastic on the ground and is carefull poured in my urine bottle. The fresh "poop" goes in bucket to freshen dried scat. The beuty is next morning Ill usually get one or two more if I get a gang set.

How do I get them in so quick, I speak yote with the help of the WT, after one or two sessions of that Ill mouth call a lonesome female to mix up. Yotes being social cannot resist this routine. I have tried the same on my friends Fox Pro in Thermopolis Wyoming and nothing happens. Same when I called cats in Texas, in fact I asked the host to put his foxpro away and I finished up that night,s calling with a Major Boddickers Pee wee. We ended up with 2 raccoons, called in 3 cats and managed to get one for the wall.

As for service, WT will provide it and often for free. I over use my WT. I beat it up especially the electronics on the transmitter. I have had it in for three repairs to replace the transmitter chip. Each time the repairs were free. Now being an electronics engineer I could replace my own, but the trouble is I don't own a spectrum analyzer and tuning is everything for range in various humidity's and temps.

Now these are my real life experiences with both types and I will choose the WT and its real sounds over the Fox Pro anyday.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Interesting, Thanks Larry


----------

